# Can someone say the gender and age of the two birds



## Chakresh S (12 mo ago)




----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Second one is definitely a male. I'd say a year or older. Since his irises are developed and he has no visual barring on his head, it's hard to tell much beyond that timeframe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Are these your budgies?

The first one has a bad case of scaly mites and needs to be treated with either ivermectin or Scatt Spot-on treatment. 
The budgie is in pain and is suffering from those parasites.

Do NOT use mite spray or “home” remedies. 
The budgie should be seen by an Avian Vet.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
*Animal Hospitals, Birds Hospitals, Veterinary Health Centers*

*Common Avian Parasites

I cannot see the first bird’s cere clearly enough to tell its gender from that picture so you’ll need to post additional pictures of it. 

BOTH budgies will need to be treated for mites if they have been together. 

How large is the cage they are in?*
*How long have you had them?*
*They are both adult birds, and as already said, the green one is male. *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is very important that you treat the bird(s) for the mites, as FaeryBee indicated the case is already advanced, it will not go away on it's own and will only get worse.


----------



## Chakresh S (12 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> Are these your budgies?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chakresh S (12 mo ago)

I have send the picture of the Bird. And the cage sise is 2 feet length and 1 feet is the breadth and hight of the cage and I have them from 9 to 10 months


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your white budgie is a female and, as I said previously, has a very advanced case of scaly mites.
BOTH budgies need to be treated as explained in my post above. This is VERY important.

Please let us know, in this thread, when you have taken your budgies into the Avian Vet for treatment.*

*That cage is too small for two budgies. 

You need a cage that is a minimum of 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High
BIGGER would be better. You must ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1.27 cm.
Budgies fly laterally so Length is more important than Height.

As you have mixed genders, it is critical you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You have been given great advice above and I agree completely. Please take your birds to the vet and have them treated for scaly mites as soon as possible!! If the mites are left untreated for longer they may cause irreparable damage to your birds' beaks and ceres, as the mites bury into the tissue and make holes. 

You've come to the a great place to learn about the best practices in budgie care. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

I hope to see an update soon about your birds! 

Cheers!


----------



## Chakresh S (12 mo ago)

Thank you for the message about budgies and scaly mites problem will be cured in one week and I will update the budgies health and I am thinking to breed the budgie is it good?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Chakresh S said:


> Thank you for the message about budgies and scaly mites problem will be cured in one week and I will update the budgies health and I am thinking to breed the budgie is it good?


Please don’t breed them.
Just enjoy them as pets.


Its not great for their health
It will likely cause them to be very unfriendly as far as being “pets”
They may not be the right age
It takes a lot of time and effort to do well
You will have to split up the entire group by gender, parents included, to prevent inbreeding if you keep them all
You will need bigger/more cages
The list goes on…
Leave the breeding to actual breeders please.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*PLEASE re-read the advice in my previous post?*

*As you have mixed genders, it is critical you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.

Please read all the information in the links below:*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

